# Sandstrahlen + Pulverbeschichten in Hamburg



## .gonzo (24. September 2010)

Moin,

ich baue mir im Moment aus nem älteren Cilo-Rahmen ein Rad auf. Der Lack müsste neu gemacht werden, weshalb ich auf der Suche nach einer Firma bin, die sowohl den Rahmen strahlt als auch pulvert.

So richtig weit kommt man da aber in per Fahrrad erreichbaren Distanzen nicht wirklich. Es gibt die Hamburger Feinstrahl-Technik (Sandstrahlen 20,-) und den Metall-Lackierbetrieb Erich David in Eimsbüttel (Strahlen und Beschichten 130,-).

Beide Läden haben Öffnungszeiten die für die arbeitende Bevölkerung so ziemlich außerhalb des Machbaren liegen (7-16 Uhr, da sitz ich im Büro) und die Preise verunsichern mich auch - in anderen Freds und Subforen liest man günstigere Preise. Allerdings nur Versand mit Post nach Oberhausen oder so.

Kennt jemand noch einen solchen Betrieb der sandstrahlt, beschichtet, evtl. verchromt im engeren Hamburger Stadtgebiet. Da ich kein Auto habe muss ich das alles per Rad/Bahn abreissen.

Danke schonmal für Tipps!
*


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2010)

warum der stress? schicks nach oberhausen. dann hast du nur den gnag zur post und die hat auch offen wenn du fertig bist mit maloche. hab in oberhausen erst ein kinderbettchen strahlen und pulvern lassen. 1a!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .gonzo (24. September 2010)

Danke für die prompte Antwort Kroiterfee.

Ich wollte es nicht per Post verschicken, weil dadurch wieder zusätzliche Kosten anfallen. Die Preise für den Vorgang in (beispielhaft) Oberhausen (das war wohl woanders) sind recht hoch und ich bin gern selber an den Leuten dran, die an meinem Rad rumfummeln...

Ich hab nochmal bei den Schraubern im Viertel rumgefragt und bin an das Lebenshilfewerk Pinneberg gGmbh gekommen.
Lt. Aussage von St. Pauli Cycles Sandstrahlen und Beschichten die für 60 Öre...bombig! Da kann ich mir evtl. noch die Verchromung der hinteren Streben leisten. Und von der Arbeit her sollen die Jungs und Mädels absolut hochwertige Sachen abliefern und, naja, man tut auch irgendwie was Gutes sag ich mal...

Deswegen muss die Maloche da mal zurückstecken und dann wird eben mal nach Pipi gefahren!

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2010)

halt mich abe rmal bitte auf dem laufenden. hab auch was zum pulvern im hinterkopf. wenn mans um die ecke so billig bekommt...


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (25. September 2010)

moinsen.

hab vor ein paar tagen mal zufällig gegoogelt.
es gibt ne beschichterei in henstedt ulzburg, da könntest du mit der bahn hinfahren.
allerdings kenne ich die preise nicht.

wenn du dir da ein angebot machen lässt kannst die kosten hier ja mal posten.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

Frag mal bei Elbkult nach!


----------



## .gonzo (26. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Elbkult nach!



Muss ich gar nicht...die Preise finde ich ein bisschen heftig (s. http://www.elbkultbikes.de/preise.html).

Henstedt-Ulzburg hab ich jetzt auch gefunden, is natürlich noch mal ne Ecke hinter Norderstedt. Du meinst sicher http://www.maler-maas.de/, das ist sicher ne Option für Leute die n bisschen nördlich wohnen. Danke - ich frag da natürlich mal nach.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (26. September 2010)

jepp. den meinte ich 

die ham sogar nen abhol und lieferservice, hab ich grad gesehn.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (26. September 2010)

in hamburg gibt es noch WOT Oberflächentechnik!!, macht nen ganz guten eindruck

in hamburg gibts unzählige beschichter!

einfach ma googlen!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. September 2010)

Die Frage ist, welche Qualität Du für weniger Geld bekommst. Sandstrahlen und pulvern für 60  halte ich für eine reine Wunschvorstellung. Die angegebenen 130 werden realistisch, wenn Du einen Eisenträger mit Rostschutz beschichten lassen willst. Aber bei einem Rahmen??? Viele Ecken, viel Detailarbeit beim Strahlen. Zudem muss vorsichtig und gleichmäßig gestrahlt werden, damit die Materialoberfläche nicht leidet.
Dann kommt der Neuufbau der Beschichtung. Da ist es bei einem fachgerechten Aufbau vermutlich nicht mit einer einzigen Lackierung getan. Das würde ich Leuten überlassen, die sich auf Fahrräder spezialisiert haben.
Wenn Du einen Neuaufbau planst, solltest Du es richtig machen, oder es gänzlich lassen. Ein Low Budget Projekt ist Unfug. Dann kanste Dir auch´ne Spraydose schnappen.
Bin in jedem Fall gespannt, was bei rumkommt. Lass es uns wissen, wenn der Rahmen fertig ist.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (26. September 2010)

es gibt durchaus beschichter, die ihr handwerk beherrschen und das ganze programm fÃ¼r weniger als 50â¬ durchzeiehen, die sind leider rar gesÃ¤ht 

kommt immer auf die organiesation des betriebes an, ist aber nen anderes thema!

Aber 350 Ã¶re fur  ne einfarbige beschichtung mit dekor ist meines erachtens reine abzocke von gut betuchten kunden und nicht fÃ¼r die breite masse, die fÃ¼r ihr geld arbeiten muss.

ob das end resultat nachher besser ist als von einem industrieellem betrieb mÃ¼sste mann sich selbst von Ã¼berzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camouflage2010 (27. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich lasse für meine Firma Arbeiten (keine Fahrradbranche) bei folgender Firma durchführen:

Bernhard Körner
Oberflächentechnik GmbH

http://www.obft.de/

Die verstehen ihr Handwerk, denn sonst wäre es ja kein Fachbetrieb.

Preis ist Verhandlungssache!


----------



## .gonzo (27. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Neuaufbau planst, solltest Du es richtig machen, oder es gänzlich lassen. Ein Low Budget Projekt ist Unfug. Dann kanste Dir auch´ne Spraydose schnappen.



Wie auch schon von Ritzelfritzel angemerkt wurde, sagt der Preis nie etwas über die Qualität aus. Die Werkstatt der Lebenshilfe wurde mir bei St. Pauli Cycles empfohlen, weil die auch ihre Rahmen zum Beschichten dorthin geben. Allerdings im Moment nicht so viele, weswegen ich den Transport und alles selbst in die Hand nehme. 
Dass der Preis bei Werkstätten der Lebenshilfe oder allgemein in Werkstätten in denen Behinderte arbeiten geringer ist, ist bekannt - man sollte doch aber bitte nicht davon ausgehen dass die Arbeit deswegen von geringerer Qualität ist. Da eine Werkstatt der Lebenshilfe Förderung erhält ist es dort auch  möglich die Kosten gering zu halten und so außer Konkurrenz zu arbeiten.  Somit ist ein Vergleich mit einem "normalen" Betrieb auch nicht  möglich. Und im Portfolio der Werkstatt wird ausdrücklich auf Fahrradrahmen eingegangen.

WOT Oberflächentechnik strahlen nur (für 20) mehr nicht. Die Buden die ich in meinem ersten Post nannte, sind die für mich relevanten gewesen - stundenlanges Suchen in der größten Suchmaschine gingen dem voraus.

Wie gesagt geht es nur um das Strahlen und eine einfarbige Beschichtung - das sollte preislich doch nicht bei über 100öre liegen. Wer ein bisschen betriebswirtschaftlich begabt ist, kann das schnell errechnen. 
Dass man mir aber einreden will, und das will man auf manchen Seiten, dass ich nur eine qualitativ gute Beschichtung hinbekomme, wenn ich nen Berg Geld dafür gebe, halte ich für Quatsch...

Ich hoffe dass ich das nach erfolgter Arbeit auch "beweisen" kann. Außerdem wollte ich ja einen Ansprechpartner ohne Postversand, sodass ich auch noch solche Sachen wie Decals unter Klarlack beschnacken kann.

Auch wenn ich jetzt teilweise ein bisschen pissig klinge, bin ich natürlich dankbar für jeden Einwurf. Aus vielen subjektiven Meinungen kann man im Nachhinein ein objektives Bild zeichnen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (27. September 2010)

.gonzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt geht es nur um das Strahlen und eine einfarbige Beschichtung - das sollte preislich doch nicht bei über 100öre liegen. Wer ein bisschen betriebswirtschaftlich begabt ist, kann das schnell errechnen.


 Da bin ich dann aber mal gespannt. Schieß mal los, wie Du auf 100 Öcken kommst.



.gonzo schrieb:


> Dass man mir aber einreden will, und das will man auf manchen Seiten, dass ich nur eine qualitativ gute Beschichtung hinbekomme, wenn ich nen Berg Geld dafür gebe, halte ich für Quatsch...


Hoffen wir, dass Du recht behälst



.gonzo schrieb:


> .... sodass ich auch noch solche Sachen wie Decals unter Klarlack beschnacken kann.


Extras kosten aber auch extra!


.gonzo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt teilweise ein bisschen pissig klinge, bin ich natürlich dankbar für jeden Einwurf.


 Kamst (bei mir zumindest) gar nicht pissig rüber.


----------



## .gonzo (28. September 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Kamst (bei mir zumindest) gar nicht pissig rüber.



Na dann is ja gut..hehe...erste Infos in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Goa-Freak (29. September 2010)

*www.elbkultbikes.de*
Rahmen werden chemisch entlackt, das ist bedeutend schonender fÃ¼r das alu, als sandstrahlen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du keine schriftzÃ¼ge auf dem rahmen mÃ¶chtest. Da es ja spezielle leuchtfarben sind mÃ¼sste ich unseren beschichter mal fragen ob er sie hat, oder besorgen kannâ¦

Das ganze wÃ¼rde aber ca.250-270 euro kostenâ¦


Das is die auskunft auf meinen wunsch  RAL 6038 oder RAL 1026


----------



## .gonzo (30. September 2010)

hey goa,

danke für den input. interessant ist, dass die eine farbe von dir für schifffahrtszeichen genutzt wird 

das chemische entlacken ist natürlich grundsätzlich schonender, insbesondere bei den "weicheren" alurahmen. es ist ja aber so wie mit sandpapier - je kleiner die körnung, desto feiner die strahlung. außerdem ist bei mir ja sowieso ein stahlrahmen vorhanden.

da mir mein privatrechner abgeschmiert ist, muss ich das fahrradgeld im moment sowieso in andere bahnen lenken. allerdings hatte ich heute morgen mit dem lebenshilfewerk telefoniert - strahlen und beschichten kommt auf ca. 60-70öre und decals unter klarlack machen sie für kleines geld.

auf die frage einzelstücke und fahrradrahmen kamen jeweils die auskünfte "klaro" und "machen wir öfter"...also seh ich da (qualitäts- und preismäßig) kein problem...

aber ehrlich...4 mal soviel bezahlen würde ich bei elbkult nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (30. September 2010)

ja ich mags knallig     und das sind die beiden knalligsten farben die ich gefunden habe die mir gefallen.

hmm ja also DAS werde auch ich nicht bezahlen da ich keine goldhenne habe  

Kannst du mir mal die addressen bzw tel nr per PM oder so geben zum strahlen und beschichten  
klingt ja recht günstig und interessant  

danke schon mal


----------



## .gonzo (30. September 2010)

so, ohne pm gehts auch. interessiert sicher jeden.

die hp des lebenshilfewerks pinneberg bekommt man Ã¼ber google (http://www.lebenshilfe-online.de/CMS_LW/index.php), die infos zur pulverbeschichtung haben sie in eine pdf gegossen (http://www.lebenshilfe-online.de/cms_pdf/pulverbeschichtung.pdf) und die durchwahl zur pulverbeschichtung ist 04101 775 708.

nochmal in hÃ¼bsch:
Lebenshilfewerk Pinneberg gGmbH
Pulverbeschichtung
Industriestr. 2- 6
25421 Pinneberg

Tel.: 04101â 77 57 08
Fax.: 04101â 77 57 09
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## johnnycalzone (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann noch den Pulverbeschichter Chudzinski aus Bad Oldesloe empfehlen, da komm ich her, und hab schon zwei Rahmen und zwei AlufelgensÃ¤tze fÃ¼r meine Autos dort machen lassen, gut und gÃ¼nstig sag ich mal.
Habe vor 1,5 Jahren fÃ¼rs Strahlen, chemische Entlacken und beschichten in meiner Wunschfarbe (nach RAL) 70â¬ bezahlt.

Wenn ich die anderen BeitrÃ¤ge lese, dann ist mein Beschichter ja ein superschnapper!!!

1 Felgensatz Strahlen und Pulvern kostet Ã¼brigens 240â¬, ist auch gÃ¼nstig...

http://www.chudzinski-oldesloe.de/leistungen/index.html


----------



## .gonzo (13. April 2011)

Jetzt nochmal abschließend.

Das Thema hatte sich wieder ein bisschen gelegt, doch dann bin ich über den Winter mal dazu gekommen eine ordentliche Planung zu machen. Mal mit dem Firmenwagen nach Pinneberg, Rahmen abgegeben, Farbe beschnackt und nach (leider) 3 Wochen wieder abgeholt. Da es ein matter dunkler Goldton geworden ist, hatten sie ein paar Probleme mit der Beschaffung.

Was soll ich sagen, der Rahmen ist klasse geworden. Ich hatte zwar vergessen ein paar Schrauben zu entfernen, habe das aber mit ein paar Paketen unterschiedlich feinem Sandpapier wieder zu altem Glanz bekommen. Ärgerlich war, dass das Pulver auch in die Rohre "gelaufen" ist. Das hab ich dann aber beim Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens unter fachmännischer Anleitung nochmal selbst bearbeitet und auch das Gewinde für das Tretlager nachgeschnitten.

Preis für Pulverlacken: 55. Ich hab ihm 60 gegeben, dann war gut.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (13. April 2011)

bilder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2013)

Hoch.
Wer von den Spezies hier weiß denn, welcher Betrieb auch größere Teile behandelt? Es geht nur um das Sandstrahlen eines Autochassis. Würde ich auch selber machen, wenn mir jemand sagt wo man eentsprechende räumlichkeiten mieten kann. Jemand Ahnung?


----------



## .gonzo (27. November 2013)

bilder? hach...das ist ja auch 1,5 jahre her jetzt oder so. ich sitze gerade irgendwo in thailand am strand. sieht auf jeden fall gut aus, auch wenn ein paar gewinde nachgeschnitten werden mussten, da einfach drübergepulvert wurde. für den preis konnte ich aber nicht meckern. fotos gibts, wenn ich mal wieder meinen bilderordner von 2011 hab


----------



## mr freilauf (28. November 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hoch.
> Wer von den Spezies hier weiß denn, welcher Betrieb auch größere Teile behandelt? Es geht nur um das Sandstrahlen eines Autochassis. Würde ich auch selber machen, wenn mir jemand sagt wo man eentsprechende räumlichkeiten mieten kann. Jemand Ahnung?




Nordstrahl ---> in trappenkamp hat ne ensprechend große strahlkammer


----------



## DaBe19 (9. Februar 2015)

.gonzo schrieb:


> Danke für die prompte Antwort Kroiterfee.
> 
> Ich wollte es nicht per Post verschicken, weil dadurch wieder zusätzliche Kosten anfallen. Die Preise für den Vorgang in (beispielhaft) Oberhausen (das war wohl woanders) sind recht hoch und ich bin gern selber an den Leuten dran, die an meinem Rad rumfummeln...
> 
> ...



Aktuell befindet sich der Preis bei 100 Euro. Farbe runter und wieder rauf. zzgl. Fahrtkosten nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2015)

Naja. Die wollen auch was zu Kauen zwischen die Zähne und müssen Geld an Stiefvadder Staat abdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

